# Lambretta University Project



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

The best people to talk to about hub motors and what would be suitable are the folks over at Endless-Sphere. It's a huge community and it's more knowledgeable about that kind of power range. You'll find hundreds of examples there, and the people know their hub motors and what the current design meta is for that wattage range.

Very few of the people in this forum handle hub motors so, we can help but you probably won't get the best help.

I kinda send people over there for under 15kw and send people there over here over 15kw.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> The best people to talk to about hub motors and what would be suitable are the folks over at Endless-Sphere.
> ...
> 
> Very few of the people in this forum handle hub motors so, we can help but you probably won't get the best help.


But Ben specifically does *not* want a hub motor. 



MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> I kinda send people over there for under 15kw and send people there over here over 15kw.


Yes, he is looking for under 15 kW... but I keep seeing discussions here of small motors in bikes and carts.


----------



## pickmeup (May 8, 2018)

i cant help you much with the conversion but as a fellow lambretta and vespa owner Ive been looking at the retrospective scooters ev conversion.
It does seem to have gone up in price by a couple of grand in the last few months!


I think you will struggle with packaging of the motor as there isnt much room from the crank/mag housing out to the flywheel and where the rear legboard is, but if things were easy everyone would do it.


It might be worth speaking to Mark Broadhurst at MB Developments as he makes a lot of cool stuff for lambrettas and is a good engineer, but Im not sure what his thoughts on a conversion would be?


Anyhow good luck with the project,i look forward to see how you get on. I might follow suit.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

What are your space constraints and how will you mount the motor into the crankcase/swingarm structure of your Lambretta? Got a photo of this?

Bare in mind the engine and swingarm is one unit and pivots for suspension also. In sure you realised this.

I have considered this myself, not moved on the project yet though. I've often thought the RC outrunner motors are a great option, very power dense and cost effective.

Cheers
Tyler


----------

